# Ikea Belfast



## SHIELDSni (31 Oct 2007)

Hi all,

Won't bore you with detail but I'm carrying out some research into IKEA Belfast from a Home Delivery view and was hoping you would be good enough to provide genuine feedback on the following:

Your County
Likelihood of visiting IKEA Belfast and using a home delivery service at the store
A fair price in your opinion for delivery (Please be realistic, honest and bear in mind order size may impact)

Thanks, may see some of you in Belfast in the future


----------



## davidoco (31 Oct 2007)

South East, very likely to visit, unlikely to use home delivery as I want the satisfaction there and then of getting the stuff and taking it home.  Would source alternative transport ie Van for large purchase.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2007)

On whose behalf is this research being carried out and for what purposes?


----------



## Millie2 (31 Oct 2007)

When is it opening?


----------



## Madilla (31 Oct 2007)

I think the date was December 13th


----------



## SHIELDSni (31 Oct 2007)

Hi guys,

this research will impact on the service available within the store.....


----------



## SHIELDSni (31 Oct 2007)

13th dec is correct, 10am!


----------



## mf1 (31 Oct 2007)

I got a truck load of Ikea furniture from Edinburgh in May. Mind you, I am a regular  UK traveller, have been to Ikea, would not be interested in expensive  brand items and knew what I wanted when ordering online. The prices even when converted to Euro were still staggeringly cheaper than anything I saw and liked in Dublin. And  I'm very pleased with the look and quality of the stuff.

Friends have admired the furniture and I suspect would be interested in ordering from Belfast with a delivery package. 

I suspect to make it worthwhile a delivery charge would have to be not less than E85-150 ish so people would need to put in a decent order to make it worthwhile for both shop and customer.

mf


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2007)

SHIELDSni said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> this research will impact on the service available within the store.....


Yah but...


ClubMan said:


> On whose behalf is this research being carried out and for what purposes?


----------



## SHIELDSni (31 Oct 2007)

Cheers MF I appreciate your response!


----------



## moondance (31 Oct 2007)

I think that's a bit steep MF. Look at Argos - they charge 29.50 for delivery outside Dublin and they ship their furniture over from UK. I think anything over 40euro would be expensive especially as the customer has to travel up to Belfast to pick the furniture out in the first place unless there is an online facility? (I live in Co. Roscommon)


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2007)

I would just like to remind people of the following posting guidelines:


----------



## moondance (31 Oct 2007)

I'm not affiliated with any of these stores!


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2007)

Not you...


----------



## SHIELDSni (31 Oct 2007)

To clarify for all users I am involved in the official home delivery contractor that has been appointed by the store.  The purpose of my posting is to establish the demand for services from normal people i.e. you, the forum users; and also to establish what people believe are reasonable delivery costs for the goods to be transported from Belfast to your homes.  My only motive is to ensure a competitive service is offered to the end customer, being you, the forum users.

Thank you.


----------



## ROSS (31 Oct 2007)

Like previous poster, I recently arranged delivery from Edinburgh.
We certainly will visit the Belfast store when things settle down maybe in the new year. We were over in Cardiff recently for the Police concert and ended up filling a large suitcase of bits and bobs so we are big fans (Aer Arrann not Ryanair so no charges !!) Anyway to be honest, delivery would have to be relative to size and quantity and certainly under €100 because that's what I expect would be the typical van hire cost for a day. As already stated by another poster, I am not going to drive that distance up and order stuff for home delivery (I am in Westmeath) so unless there is a telephone or email ordering service I am not sure about the demands for a long distance delivery service unless for free maybe !!!!
Of course there will be an Ikea in Dublin scheduled to open in August 08 so we'll see what they will be charging !!


----------



## Armada (31 Oct 2007)

Another South East shopper here. Definitely would consider travelling to Belfast and interested in home delivery at around 50 euro.


----------



## mrsoz (31 Oct 2007)

definitely will be visiting IKEA in Belfast and purchasing large amount of furniture, it's very good news and makes good commerical sense if they arrange a delivery service throughout Ireland from this store, I would pay approx 50 to 100 euro depending on the amount of stuff ordered, would also pay more if delivery could be made on a weekend, saturday or sunday, to avoid the inconvinence of wasting holidays / taking time off work. I live in the Leinster region.


----------



## SHIELDSni (1 Nov 2007)

Guys,

Appreciate all the feedback and would appreciate any more that comes this way.  I can see your thought pattern regarding pricing and so forth, tbh though a difficulty exists in matching supply to demand within the pricing suggested.  Goods will be delivered direct from Belfast and to throw a figure at you, fixed costs for a vehicle to do so would be around 300 euros, excluding fuel.  Therefore volumes to areas need to be appropriate to reduce potential cost and could create a lag between purchase and delivery, if you see what i'm saying?  A figure springing to mind for delivery costing is similar to what MF suggests of *up to* 150 euros, and i think MF has an appreciation of the costs involved in provided a home delivery service to your property, avoiding loading and unloading and providing delivery to room of choice.

Cheers!


----------



## extopia (1 Nov 2007)

Well as you can see, there will possibly be many shoppers who won't see home delivery from Belfast to be a viable option then. Cheaper and faster to hire a van for the day.


----------



## Petal (1 Nov 2007)

Hi there,

Have you checked http://www.unflatpack.com/cgi-bin/unflatpack.cgi ? I considered this for ordering stuff from IKEA, but then delivery directly from IKEA would have worked out slightly cheaper. So I think you'd have to try and be more competitive than this. I'd say if you picked one delivery day per week (or less frequently) and did groupdeliveries for certain areas in the South you could keep the cost down. I think up to 100Euros would be the most I'd be happy to pay, as like previous posters said, you could do it yourself by hirign a van, and maybe even get it cheaper....


----------



## euroDilbert (1 Nov 2007)

My view is that Ikea goods are not really suitable for ordering online - unless you have already actually seen them in reality. For most people, this will mean a visit to the store.

The reason I say this, is that many of the items can look a bit different in reality to the online or catalogue version. They are (nearly) all excellent value however.

So, for most people this would mean a trip to Belfast anyway (or Dublin later).  Most people will therefore be able to cope with small to medium items in a normal car. For larger items, or group purchases, I think you should look at the delivery charges in the Scottish stores. Personally, I think that a maximum of €50-100 per pallet or pallet equivalent is the most I would pay. Otherwise, it's more economic to hire/borrow a van - given that most people going to Ikea are looking for particularly good value (unlike normal 'local' furniture stores, where cheap delivery is effectively included as part of the package, and you pay more overall anyway).


----------



## Leo (1 Nov 2007)

Have no plans to go there yet, but I'd also agree that a €150 delivery charge would put me off. I appreciate the costs involved, and imagine that you'd want to move to at least a mid sized truck to achieve an economy of scale to compete with established courier companies.

As an example, I had 3 large boxes, one of which was a 50kg pillar drill on a pallet delivered from the UK for less than €70. 
Leo


----------



## bleary (1 Nov 2007)

From cork there is a flight to belfast I would consider taking -No way I'd drive up -delivery depends on quantity delivered ~€150 but would have to work out cheaper than a flight to glasgow and delivery from there Possibly benchmark it from that?


----------



## Slaphead (1 Nov 2007)

SHIELDSni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Won't bore you with detail but I'm carrying out some research into IKEA Belfast from a Home Delivery view and was hoping you would be good enough to provide genuine feedback on the following:
> 
> ...



Wexford
Likelyhood: High, the missus is Swedish and well most likely be up most weekends!
Delivery price. Free for big expensive stuff, i wouldnt expect or use such a service for small stuff


----------



## moneygrower (1 Nov 2007)

We used edinburgh's order and delivery service, bloody awful and not cheap, much prefer get the stuff ourselves in future.


----------



## bytelive (1 Nov 2007)

Location: North West.

Likelyhood: Pretty high

I'd pay maybe €50-€100, depending on the size and weight of the items.  Maybe as high as €150 for stuff that would take up a lot of load space.


----------



## harvey (1 Nov 2007)

Are you all mad ? There would be large demand for delivery to major towns and cities. Why have a small van when a large one would be more efficient. €80 max and possibly less depending on size of order. I would be bringing two cars up one for transporting the family, the other for transporting furniture. Wouldn't go near the place until New year as it will be manic. Can't understand why the store doesn't open at 8am on a Saturday, there will certainly be a demand for it.


----------



## SarahMc (1 Nov 2007)

South East, would definitely use delivery service.  I would also like the option of online shopping without actually visiting store.  I would pay an extra 10% for delivery, with max of 150 euro.


----------



## SHIELDSni (2 Nov 2007)

Guys,

Again many thanks for feedback.  Unfortunately the home delivery service is not operated by IKEA and therefore as a 3rd party delivery costs will exist on any delivery.  I appreciate that you all anticipate their would be a demand but it's hard to plan for something that is unforseen and may not be just how you would imagine it, all comments and feedback are taken on board.....


----------



## Roundy# (2 Nov 2007)

I think I'd be happy to pay €150 for delivery of a van load of goods to the south east if it would save me the hassle of driving to Belfast! Anything over that mark then I'd arrange delivery myself


----------



## babaduck (2 Nov 2007)

I'd have no issue paying a delivery charge... but what would really float my boat would be an ASSEMBLY SERVICE (me & husband are as much use as chocolate teapots when it comes to self-assembly gear).

Something you should note, BTW, Dunnes offer free delivery for their larger furniture items (I'm getting a chest of drawers delivered tomorrow)


----------



## z103 (2 Nov 2007)

Your study may well be horribly biased. It's restricted to people who use AskAboutMoney. Presumably sample will fit a certain profile, ie;
 - People who a reasonably financially savvy, and might be inclined to travel for a bargain.
 - People with internet access.

In addition, of this subset, you are only sampling those who are interested enough to click on the thread titled 'Ikea Belfast'. People will read the thread if they are either bored (like me) or interested in Ikea Balfast, and when it will open etc.


You should really do a more random sample, maybe question people who visit B&Q in liffy valley or something.

Anyway, to answer your question
Your County - Kerry

Likelihood of visiting IKEA Belfast and using a home delivery service at the store -  zero to non-existant

A fair price in your opinion for delivery (Please be realistic, honest and bear in mind order size may impact)  - depends on what I was ordering. €100 max.


----------



## SHIELDSni (2 Nov 2007)

Leghorn,

Appreciate your comments but the reality is this service will be offered, i'm simply trying to get a feel on how people think.  an abundance of people pay £190 for delivery from Glasgow at the minute, I know their will be a demand, just interested in peoples perceptions!

Ref assembly service, can say that i know it will be offered, not sure if its extends to Rep though!


----------



## giddyup (2 Nov 2007)

I've done Glasgow, Edinburgh and Warrington and used various options - brought stuff home myself, arranged delivery in-store and ordered online.  Online ordering is great for big-ticket stuff (I'm assuming you'll have paid a visit to the store to give items a once-over - a bit mad not to).  I had awful trouble with one shipment from Glasgow but otherwise it's been pretty good.  I've paid around the £200 mark each time.  It's a little high but I'm always saving way more on the goods themselves.  For delivery within Ireland I'd expect the cost to be less so €100 - €200 tops would be reasonable depending on size of order.

Is this DFDS?

Looking forward to the Dublin store also but no doubt Dublin will find some way to balls the whole Ikea experience up as we do with many other imports due to our poor infrastructure, inability to provide a reasonable level of customer service and probably doubling in price of goods compared to Ikea anywhere else in Europe.  End of slightly off-topic rant.


----------



## Xsue (7 Nov 2007)

I've just been to Ikea in Vannes, France. Granted I bought more from Castorama and Leroy Merlin but this was only because I know ikea's about to open in Belfast. It's great stuff and we picked what we wanted from the internet beforehand and all of it lived up to our expectations. I'd definitely use a delivery service but as everyone else says, not too expensive!


----------



## SHIELDSni (8 Nov 2007)

Guys,

Appreciate all responses, we have a fine balancing act to come up with on the pricing and generating demand, which we're working on as we speak.  
It is worth bearing in mind the current Glasgow service cost E280 for two trolleys, we certainly would be hoping to operate at a lower price than that!


----------



## Bob_tg (8 Nov 2007)

ShieldsNI - I'd be interested, from Kildare, and the key factors for me would be:

1.  My time (and partner's time) saved from visiting the store on a day off (eg weekend)
2.  Savings in car expenses and petrol.

€100 or less could be attractive for spends of €500-€2000.   Spends higher than that range, maybe a little more, but no more than €150.  Spends less than that, maye €50.

Just a gut feel, as many more questions could be asked.  

I echo some of the previous comments, and would say that a better research method should be used, such as employing one of the research agencies to carry out online or telephone research (some of the least expensive methods).

Bob


----------



## Marykate (11 Nov 2007)

ShieldSni, 
I think that is the second time you have mentioned the Glasgow price is Euro280 for two trollies. If this is to set a price expectation of something slightly lower for delivery from Belfast, I think it is well off the mark. The Glasgow delivery necessitates a truckroll and ferry transport from overseas. From Belfast you are talking about a truck driving down the M1 and then dispersal into the rest of Ireland. If it were loaded with several orders, as it would need to be, the costs should not be that high. I suspect a huge amount of demand will come from Dublin city and the East coast which is max 2-3 hours straight down the M1 from Belfast. 
I too have had furniture delivered from Ikea UK through various guises and I believe that anything over E100 won't fly for the majority of customers. Didn't Next direct offer furniture delivery at E50 per piece when they introduced it into Ireland and they had to reduce it to a max of E25 as it wasn't moving at the higher delivery charge? 
Just my thoughts.






SHIELDSni said:


> Guys,
> 
> Appreciate all responses, we have a fine balancing act to come up with on the pricing and generating demand, which we're working on as we speak.
> It is worth bearing in mind the current Glasgow service cost E280 for two trolleys, we certainly would be hoping to operate at a lower price than that!


----------



## mokum (16 Nov 2007)

Location: Southeast
Likelihood of visiting Belfast: 100% - have been waiting years. Like others, plan to rent a van.
Interested in home delivery also, esp. in case stuff is out of stock, but would have to include internet ordering - which IKEA now offers in other countries. 
150 euros sounds OK, esp if buying furniture too big for a car. I would be happy to wait for a weekly run or summat.



SHIELDSni said:


> Guys,
> 
> Appreciate all the feedback and would appreciate any more that comes this way.  A figure springing to mind for delivery costing is similar to what MF suggests of *up to* 150 euros.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## AnnB (21 Nov 2007)

I will go to IKEA in Belfast as I used to make trips to Britain just to shop there. As I have a pretty large jeep I wouldn't be ordering in store and paying delivery. I would take things with me.

However, should there be an online delivery service I would use that a lot. I'm in Leinster. I could pick things from the brochure. In fact I emailed the Belfast store last week to ask if they will be doing online ordering (they didn't reply). 

I would imagine the delivery charge should be based on the size and quantity of items bought. A flat fee whether it's a cushion or a sofa would be off-putting.


----------



## Furntech (23 Nov 2007)

Something we have being tracking for some time now.
We have a lot of information on IKEA displayed on furniture.ie. It always generates a lot of interest anytime it is highlighted in the media.


----------



## miselemeas (24 Nov 2007)

Collection of goods from a central warehouse/depot might cut home doorstep delivery costs. 

The following may be of interest

"If you would like to receive a copy of the 2008 IKEA catalogue please follow the process outlined below. Alternatively, catalogues are available to collect from your local IKEA store. Please note that we only deliver catalogues to addresses within the UK and ROI. For those who wish to receive a catalogue outside the UK and ROI visit your local IKEA website.)

1. Write to this address:

IKEA Ltd
2nd Floor
Salters House
Kelbrook Road
Salterforth
Lancashire
BB18 5TF

2. Enclose a cheque payable to "IKEA Catalogue" for £2.

3. Enclose a note with the name and address of where it should be sent. 

Link from the website -

Online catalogue


----------



## SHIELDSni (3 Dec 2007)

Guys,

As you'll probably imagine we're a bit busy, home delivery will take place at £100 for 2 trolleys to counties donegal, cavan, monaghan, louth and dublin, everything else will be price on application until volumes are established. some will like, others won't but we have to hit the middle ground!

Thanks for all feedback!


----------



## masterK (4 Dec 2007)

SHIELDSni said:


> Guys,
> 
> As you'll probably imagine we're a bit busy, home delivery will take place at £100 for 2 trolleys to counties donegal, cavan, monaghan, louth and dublin, everything else will be price on application until volumes are established. some will like, others won't but we have to hit the middle ground!
> 
> Thanks for all feedback!



Could you give us an idea of how much you could fit into 2 trolleys? For example would 2 doubles beds and a suite of furniture fit?


----------



## Luternau (4 Dec 2007)

SHIELDSni said:


> As you'll probably imagine we're a bit busy, home delivery will take place at £100 for 2 trolleys to counties donegal, cavan, monaghan, louth and dublin, !



What of items that are order in store for home delivery only-some sofa's for example or items which are not in stock on the day you visit. Can these be delivered to the ROI?
If not, you should consider offering this service-or why not deliver to a central point in Ireland and then let other regional carriers do the line haul from there around Ireland?


----------



## bytelive (4 Dec 2007)

SHIELDSni said:


> Guys,
> 
> As you'll probably imagine we're a bit busy, home delivery will take place at £100 for 2 trolleys to counties donegal, cavan, monaghan, louth and dublin, everything else will be price on application until volumes are established. some will like, others won't but we have to hit the middle ground!
> 
> Thanks for all feedback!


Thanks for the heads up. I shall consider it when I head to IKEA in the new year.


----------



## SHIELDSni (8 Dec 2007)

quick response guys,

1. a double bed equals a trolley, a sofa equals a trolley
2. the store carries almost all of the product lines, the only other items are custom made sofas or custom made worktops.
3. We will offer a home delivery service for all goods to the republic of ireland

Cheers guys


----------



## SHIELDSni (23 Dec 2007)

Guys,

Home Delivery to South set as follows for the foreseeable:

delivery to 5 counties already mentioned is £100 for 2 trolleys

delivery to other 21 counties is £150 for 2 trolleys, delivery normally within 7 days.   

additional trolleys £50 each for both!

Merry Xmas!


----------

